# Tool layout



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

I have a fairly small shop. My dad is thinking about leaving a car out to give me more space. So now I have more space to work with. So I need some ideas of storage projects for the shop.

Lumber storage,

I have all of my lumber stacked up on the ground, and I put some 4' thick boards under it. Sometimes the garage floor is wet so that props up the boards so they dont get wet. But If you want to get a board out then have to take all the boards down and that can be a hassle.

Table saw Outfeed table,

I want a outfeed table for my table saw so it can support long boards and act as another workbench. But I hope I can get a planner and jointer soon so it cant be huge. And I don't want to spend alot of money.

Tool layout,

I trying too find out were everything is going to go. I want a layout that is in kinda like a triangle. I want my three main tools in the main area. Band saw, table saw, Miter saw,

If anyone has any ideas please send a comment below.

Thanks!
AJ


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

AJ
Build this outfeed/workbench. It fits right over the tablesaw so, in fact, takes up zero room when its not being used as an outfeed table. This is where I do all my assembly, sanding handwork, staining etc.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/24461


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

How much lumber are you trying to store? That's a situation that can get out of hand quickly if you are not careful. I mounted my lumber rack on the wall, but freestanding "bents" might be a better solution if you only have a few peices of wood to store. If I find the design I might send it to you for the wall mount, it just takes one 3/4 sheet of plywood.

If you go here you can see mine. 
http://lumberjocks.com/RGtools/workshop

And here you can see a little about the bents…sorry to make you wade through the blog. 
http://lumberjocks.com/RGtools/blog/25335


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a lumber rack on the wall and like it a lot. I have four levels of pegs, and keep one species of lumber on each. You might also consider putting a lumber rack above your garage door if there is enough space above it. That is normally unused space. I have one up there as well that uses iron pipes to support the lumber. If you google "over the garage lumber storage" I'm sure you can find a plan out there. If you do this make sure you go heavy duty because storing your lumber over your Dad's car, well, you get the idea. But I have done it for ten years in two different garages and never had a problem. Either way, get the lumber off of that damp floor because it will have a moisture content that is too high when you want to work with it, which will cause distortion problems in your projects.

For an outfeed table, you might consider attaching it to your table saw using a piano hinge and using folding legs so that it can be dropped out of the way when you don't need it. That will allow you to utilize the space better, or allow you to move the saw out of the way more easily if you want to pull a car into that stall.


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

I have over 100 boards. Hardwood, plywood, exotic wood, And more. So I need alot of storage for it. Overhead rack would be really nice too.

AJ


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Grizzly's free online shop planner. It's very helpful to see things laid out to scale, and it's easy to use.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

If you have a workbench along a wall, the best place to store lumber would be above the workbench. That is wasted space and you won't be hitting your head on lumber if you stored it in an open area. I'm guessing your garage has a nominal 8' ceiling. Locate your tablesaw so the outfeed is backed up to the garage door. You want as much space at the infeed end for feeding long boards and 4×8 sheet goods. Utilize the space under benches for shelves and drawers to store tools. A roll around tool cabinet may be the best solution if space is tight. In my shop, I use roll arounds. Even though my shop is 1200 sf, the roll arounds are very convenient. The miter saw is best located along a wall. I would build a long shelf along a wall and leave space near the middle for the miter saw. The miter saw would be mounted on a roll around cart and when not in use would be stowed in the shelf cutout. Build the shelf so it is flush with the miter saw table. The bandsaw should be mounted on a mobile base so its location can be tweaked to accomodate the size of the work piece. Even the table saw would benefit with a mobile base. Table saws take up a large chunk of valuable real estate.


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

My workbench has a pegboard in front of it. My miter saw is mounted on a rolling stand and ha storage under it. My lumber storage is up against the wall and stacked up nicely.

My space from the garage door is about 11 feet. Yes my garage is a 8' ceiling, do you guys think a overhead rack would work for the space im in?

AJ


----------



## Zinderin (Jul 24, 2012)

I too have a very small workshop. My home is almost a 100 year old (1928) California Bungalow and my garage is a one car garage 11'6" by 17'.

You learn real quick how much space is a premium. I what I did was build a wood storage shed along the back of my garage (between the garage and the property line with the neighbor).

The one thing I do different than has been suggested here, my TS feeds into the shop. I have about 4ft between the saw and the shop doors (at my back) which is more than enough room 95% of the time, and my out feed table ends up in the middle of the shop and doubles as a workbench assembly table.

If I need more room, I can move roll the saw (a Rigid 4512 that comes with a roll-able stand) and the out feed table where ever I need it … including right out into the driveway. Fortunately (or unfortunately) 100 year old homes don't have sloped driveways.

I'm just offering up the idea of getting your wood out of your shop. I learned this hobby watching Norm Abrahams, David Marks and Marc Spagnuolo as well as many others … I noticed they don't keep their wood in their workshop.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I store wood overhead. It works.

Working around material storage in the workspace is a problem. 
If you can manage a shed or covered area to store your wood, 
that would be really good.

Another good thing to do with wood is build things you can
use or sell with it. I don't recommend getting a big wood
collection going in your workspace.

I had a flip-up HTC outfeed table on one of my saws… it was
pretty cool and didn't take up much space when put
away. I mostly use Ridgid "flip top" outfeed stands 
these days. Triton multistands are really cool as well
as you can clamp a 2×4 in them and make an instant 8'
long support for crosscuts.


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

I also have a small shop, 11×20. My solution for lumber storage was to add a covered deck to the back wall of shop. its a full 12 wide and 10feet out from the building with a slant roof over it. I mounted four heavy steel shelve hangers on the back of shop and use that for the better woods and still have the deck area for sheet goods and commons like pine and such. I have found that if the wind blows hard from the south I need to cover the deck area with a tarp, but not to often.. So far it has served me quite well. good luck.. keep building.. and have fun.. Papa


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I just got one of the $59 wood racks from WC. It is the 2nd one in the shop. Best bang for the buck IMO. Getting the wood outside would be a plus. Not knowing your structure I would not put up above due to stress on the joists.

I built a friend some storage bins. Best money he ever spent. Lots of storage in a small space. Like these:


They use non-swiveling wheels. You can tailor these to meet your needs.


----------

